# elevator exception



## omahawildcat (Oct 15, 2015)

I am having an argument with someone about the less than 3 stories or less than 3000 sf per floor exception for elevators.

He has a 2 story building that has 21,000 sf per floor and he met with the code official. The 2nd floor is an assembly space for a private business and the official said he needed an elevator because the space was greater than 3000 sf. My understanding is that since he has less than 3 stories and it is not of a business type that is listed as not falling within the exception then he does not need an elevator.

Anyone want to throw in their interpretation?


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2015)

What code and edition??


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2015)

What code and edition??

Some talk from 2011::

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/elevators/6449-elevator-required.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 15, 2015)

2012 IBC

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.

At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1.    An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels.

Over 3,000 sq ft requires an elevator or a long ramp.

ADA




*(d)* *Elevator exemption*.
(1) For purposes of this paragraph (d)  –
(i)   Professional office of a health care provider means a location where a person or entity regulated by a State to provide professional services related to the physical or mental health of an individual makes such services available to the public. The facility housing the "professional office of a health care provider" only includes floor levels housing at least one health care provider, or any floor level designed or intended for use by at least one health care provider.

(ii)   Shopping center or shopping mall means  –
(A) A building housing five or more sales or rental establishments; or

(B) A series of buildings on a common site, either under common ownership or common control or developed either as one project or as a series of related projects, housing five or more sales or rental establishments. For purposes of this section, places of public accommodation of the types listed in paragraph (5) of the definition of "place of public accommodation" in section § 36.104 are considered sales or rental establishments. The facility housing a "shopping center or shopping mall" only includes floor levels housing at least one sales or rental establishment, or any floor level designed or intended for use by at least one sales or rental establishment.


[*](2) This section does not require the installation of an elevator in a facility that is less than three stories or has less than 3000 square feet per story, except with respect to any facility that houses one or more of the following:


(i)  A shopping center or shopping mall, or a professional office of a health care provider.

(ii)  A terminal, depot, or other station used for specified public transportation, or an airport passenger terminal. In such a facility, any area housing passenger services, including boarding and debarking, loading and unloading, baggage claim, dining facilities, and other common areas open to the public, must be on an accessible route from an accessible entrance.

[*](3) The elevator exemption set forth in this paragraph (d) does not obviate or limit, in any way the obligation to comply with the other accessibility requirements established in paragraph (a) of this section. For example, in a facility that houses a shopping center or shopping mall, or a professional office of a health care provider, the floors that are above or below an accessible ground floor and that do not house sales or rental establishments or a professional office of a health care provider, must meet the requirements of this section but for the elevator

 You are over 3,000 sq ft on the second floor you need to provide access


----------



## north star (Oct 15, 2015)

*@ = = =*

Also, ...see Section 1007.2.1 - Elevators required, from the `12 IBC:

*http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_10_par045.htm*



*= = = @*


----------

